# Kiser and indian reports?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I seen some reports of people on the ice at Indian lake, think it will hold up for this weekend, the 1st? And anything on Kiser lake?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What?!

If I was not at work, I would make the hour drive to Kiser just to check. If there are people on Kiser, I will be taking a sick day tomorrow!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I live 35 min from kiser and id be very surprised if kiser had any ice on it. Id call the park before driving that far.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I did see a pic of three guys on Indian the other day.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Kiser is 35 min north of me above i70 so it is possible, but I didn’t think they have ice to stand on.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Smitty82 said:


> Kiser is 35 min north of me above i70 so it is possible, but I didn’t think they have ice to stand on.


Saturday Kiser was frozen but not safe.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I couldn’t even walk across the ice rabbit hunting yesterday. People at Indian lake can be idiots. Seriously can’t be much more than an inch of ice I’d think. Rain and warmer temps headed for central Ohio starting Wednesday.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I should’ve known being north of i70 it’s iced over. I just didn’t think it’s been cold enough for safe ice.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

No way either one is even close and won't be for awhile with the forcast


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I seen a couple pics on the gram from Indian over the weekend....


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

After looking at weather I figure its not happening.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I seen a couple pics on the gram from Indian over the weekend....


I saw some as well. These are the stories we hear of people going in.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't hear any stories of them going in. They looked to be prepared.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the ice report! Unfortunately, they are far and few between here down south.

Glad to hear that someone was able to get on the ice down here, but I need a couple more inches of good ice. Today should be even better for those less _gravitationally challenged_ than me........but, it doesn't look like it is going to last very long.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

People will risk a little more at Indian since the average depth is 5 ft, would be really cold but at least your not drowning, hard to invest in ice fishing living in Ohio


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I may need to make the investment in a dry suit and start using the ice gear from the kayak


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I use ice gear from the kayak all year long (vertical jigging for crappie with sonar). In the winter I wear ice bibs & Mickey’s in the yak (it is actually much colder in the kayak than a nice warm shack). It is okay, but just not the same.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> One guy I follow on ig was on Indian. With his friend. Pretty sure the picture above is them sitting together. They have fished out there a LONGG time an no





Stampede said:


> I seen some reports of people on the ice at Indian lake, think it will hold up for this weekend, the 1st? And anything on Kiser lake?


Pete I will call you if Kiser gets safe.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

A good place to check is icefishohio.com. This site pretty much sums up the whole state for ice fishing.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

A bunch of the guys on IFO ice fish Indian as their primary ice spot like Quackpot


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Rusty, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Stampede said:


> Thanks Rusty, I'd appreciate it.


Checked Kiser today the west side has 2.25- 2.75" of white ice, center of lake has 2.5" white ice, east side for the most part just froze last night. 25-.50" where most people fish.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anything new on Kiser...fallback is Indian.....looking hard at Saturday!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Few guys are going to give kiser a try saturday morning. I believe by the damn. If it's not fishable then just drive up to Indian.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Stampede said:


> Few guys are going to give kiser a try saturday morning. I believe by the damn. If it's not fishable then just drive up to Indian.





Stampede said:


> Few guys are going to give kiser a try saturday morning. I believe by the damn. If it's not fishable then just drive up to Indian.


We got some fish at Grand view heights 4-4.5" of ice, beware the beach side was open water.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice meeting everyone on Saturday! If the weather holds, I plan to be there again next weekend.

I had to leave earlier than I wanted (ended up hitting a blizzard on the way home anyway), but there was a nice wave of crappie at dusk. Nothing big, but they were healthy and hungry.





  








dusk.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Feb 1, 2021


----------

